# A little lost ball...



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

My 11 month old cross Harry has an undescended testicle...I just wondered if anyone had a male who had this and what the neutering procedure was like because of it...I know it is more invasive but just wondered what other peoples experiences had been? What age did you get them 'done' because of it? My vet has mentioned the one year mark...if it hasn't come down by then they will have to go in for it! I know there is an increase chance of cancer developing because of the temperature of the testicle (ok, I may have that wrong?) but I know the general worry is that it may become cancerous. I personally probably wouldn't of even had him neutered if it weren't for this, no real need to cut his bits off but there is no choice in this situation...anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Bailey (now 10 months old) was also cryptorchid (one undescended testicle). My vet said that if it didn't come down before he was 6 months old, the chances were that it wouldn't. We had him neutered early as it made the recovery from the invasive surgery easier. He had two incisions (one for the neuter of the descended testicle and the other incision was where they would spay a female to find the undescended testicle). Our vet said that it was easier to find the undescended testicle when Bailey was smaller because there would be fewer places to look and a shorter surgery. You are right, leaving the undescended testicle inside the body cavity increases the chances of cancer. Don't know if this is really helpful but at least I can commiserate!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes. I bought a top show Whippet double grandsired by Ch Pencloe Dutch Gold (Crufts BIS winner) and he was missing a ball!!! I was quite peeved  I got him neutered- no problem  That is the one situation where I say NEUTER, for health reasons. If I had to do it again, I'd only remove the hidden ball, though, and I'd leave the other one.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Boyd had that i was so worried he was about 8/9 months we only had the undescended one removed and he had the other removed at 18 months! however we wish we'd got them both removed together to save puttin him through two operations!

The surgery wasnt to bad he had a fair few stiches and he has a nice scar! the first couple of days after surgery were the worst, then once it settled down it wasnt to bad. we put a t-shirt over him to keep the sitches clean (coz they were runnning along his abdomen) it was nice and baggy to let the air in(takin it off when he went out for the loo). we didnt walk him at all for nearly 12-14 days he only went out for the toilet!

The vets were great though any probs i would just ring and there were only to happy to help!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for your help everyone. Just having the hidden one removed is not something I had thought of...interesting...he IS a rescue dog so I have a neutering voucher from him but I volunteer at the rescue and I know they wouldn't mind if I kept him intact (or half intact as the case may be!) I would of rather keep him intact so that is something to consider...I may ring the vets and discuss!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

The neutering procedure is more like a spay as far as recovery is concerned since the vet will likely have to go inside the abdomen to retrieve it. So, I agree that the earlier the better for recovery purposes. I don't know about dogs, but in cats, if it hasn't dropped by 6-8 months, it isn't likely to drop at all.


----------

